# hi everyone , new run built what do you think



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Hi , chicken john here , all weekend now new run built , what does everyone think . My polish hen polly loves to perch up high


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks very sturdy and safe.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like a great place for some very lucky chickens!


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Thank you very much , I hope it does its job


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice. a good job that.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Cheers thanks alot


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done! How long did it take?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Couple hours during the week then most of the weekend ,


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Really nice


----------

